# From death's door to the picture of health in one night



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

I have a little story to tell... Last night it got to 0 degrees F (-17.7 c) and even with the heat on my house was still rather cold... Well I figured the mice would be okay since they're nearly in the dead center of my house. This morning I didn't check on them like I usually do in the mornings because I had to go register for classes and such, but when I got home I went to change waters and Fahrenheit, my agouti buck, had spilled his and apparently gotten hypothermic because he was sitting in the corner barely able to move. I put him on a washcloth next to a baggie full of warm water and gave him water from a syringe which he eagerly took. Later I offered him an animal cracker assuming he wouldn't take it but he did! so I gave him some dog food instead it wasn't long before he was starting to liven up and explore a bit. I put him in with two of my girls since they are pregnant and they got along well and have been keeping him warm. at this point he is actually eating on his own and running on the wheel and I'm just really amazed at how quickly he turned around... I thought for sure he was at death's door. I've never had an animal that close to death make it and get well so quickly.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

That's good news. 
5 minutes in the life of a mouse is a long time and I have a counter story. One day in my shed I was admiring a good looking PEW, fit, healthy, gleaming with vitality. I put her down and filled her water bottle which maybe took 1 minute. I looked back at her and she was dead as a dodo! No reason, nothing. I have to assume a heart attack. Was amazed at what can happen in just 1 minute while your back is turned.


----------



## Kayota (Dec 29, 2013)

Well he's back at full strength... I woke up this morning to frantic squeaking as he tried to mate with the (very pregnant) does. lol! I'd say he'll be just fine


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Oh you guys make me laugh


----------

